# Pricing for timber wolf log splitter



## mattfr12 (May 22, 2010)

any one know where they have thier prices listed? or do i have to wait for them to call me? thanks


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 22, 2010)

Can't help ya directly, but if you call in the next hour or so, my local Dolmar dealer, and member here (Wetgunpowder) sells them, so he should at least give you a good ballpark figure. 715-294-3014 Tell Boyd or Todd I told ya to call.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 22, 2010)

What model? Options?


----------



## Manatarms (May 22, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## mattfr12 (May 22, 2010)

TW-2 im looking for one just for home use i would like to get a log lift on it to save my back


----------



## mattfr12 (May 22, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Can't help ya directly, but if you call in the next hour or so, my local Dolmar dealer, and member here (Wetgunpowder) sells them, so he should at least give you a good ballpark figure. 715-294-3014 Tell Boyd or Todd I told ya to call.



will do thanks


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 22, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> TW-2 im looking for one just for home use i would like to get a log lift on it to save my back



Manual log lift or hydro?


----------



## mattfr12 (May 23, 2010)

hydralic log lift if its not to much $$


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (May 23, 2010)

My 2010 price list says $2995 for tw-2. Small frame log lift $395.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 23, 2010)

Price will vary by location-East coast guys can sell them cheaper than Midwest guys because of freight costs.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

Isn't the small frame log lift a manual? I ask because if your thinking you want the Hydro log lift, I think the smallest it comes on is the TW2-HD....

And at that point you might as well swing the extra $$$ and get the TW5...(bigger motor, large 4ww, log lift, wedge lift, auto cycle {6790.00})


If I were you, I would just get the TW1 with manual log lift and 4 way wedge...

Base price is $1995.00....

4WW is 195.00
log lift 395.00

If you split up to 100 cords a year, this machine will work fine! and I have a bunch out there to prove it...its not the fastest....but it will work fine for lots of years to come....


----------



## mybowtie (May 23, 2010)

I have the TW1 with 4ww manual log lift and table...Thing is great. 4ww works well with the 14-18" rounds with few knots. I have used the log lift
on green oak rounds that prob weighed 300# +. I dont do 100 cords a yr, but it works well for my 10-12.....


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 23, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> Isn't the small frame log lift a manual? I ask because if your thinking you want the Hydro log lift, I think the smallest it comes on is the TW2-HD....
> 
> And at that point you might as well swing the extra $$$ and get the TW5...(bigger motor, large 4ww, log lift, wedge lift, auto cycle {6790.00})
> 
> ...



100 CORDS A YEAR!!! Sounds like a second job.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 23, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> 100 CORDS A YEAR!!! Sounds like a second job.



2 cords a week?...not that much actually....i am averaging 5-7 a week right now....

and i only cut evening's....and all day on Wed, and Sunday's....oh wait, it is a second job....lol...

Heck I bucked and split 2 cords today and loaded and delivered another 2...


----------

